# Shin toughening



## ShiN (Mar 10, 2002)

Hi everyone,

I have a question for ya, :

Does anyone have some excercises/tips for toughening shin's ?
At moment (I've just started with MT) I feel I'm almost scared to give those nice lowkicks because of the idea of breaking my shin's.... I recently watched the 'infamous' movie of that thaiboxer breaking his leg, and then he tried to stand on it! :erg: :erg: :waah: MAN, true horror...

thanx a'lot


----------



## KumaSan (Mar 10, 2002)

About the best thing for toughening up the shins is practicing your round kicks on a heavy bag. Combine that with some work on the thai pads and you should be good. Don't believe it if anyone tells you to kick a tree. The thais haven't done this in a loooong time. Heavy bags are better for you (unless you don't want to be able to walk in a few years time). 

And it's less common to break a shin on a kick than you might think...


----------



## ShiN (Mar 11, 2002)

hee m8,

thanks for the help,

I'll sure train on it a'lot, I really like this agressive, confident style of lowkicks with the shins, I also have hear something of rolling a 'rolling pin' (sorry, I'm dutch, is this correct? I mean a stick to prepare bread before baking it?) on your shins?


----------



## KumaSan (Mar 12, 2002)

Yes, rolling pin is the correct term. Your english is much better than either of my other languages (french and japanese).

Anyway, using the rolling pin is not a very good idea. It will make your shins harder, but it will also do harm. I'm no doctor, so I don't know for sure the exact effects, but I think things like deadening your nerves, restricting blood flow in your legs, etc. This will make it tough for you to get up and walk around later in life. Many champions in Thailand do things like this (Coke bottles are another popular choice), but they also retire early on in life, like early 20's.


----------



## ShiN (Mar 13, 2002)

thanks again for your friendly advice,

your comments certainly gave me seconds thoughts..
I really like the friendly attititude of this forum!


----------



## KumaSan (Mar 13, 2002)

I'm glad I could help. Good luck with your Muay Thai training. I know there are many dutch champions in the sport, so you are in a good place to learn.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2002)

Do professional fighters in Thailand still do this despite the known dangers in their old age?


----------



## KumaSan (Mar 13, 2002)

I believe some do, yes. You know, do what it takes and consequences be damned. I think this is mostly only the high level fighters. Unless you're that good, the risks don't outweigh the benefits.


----------



## ShiN (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Do professional fighters in Thailand still do this despite the known dangers in their old age? *



maybe it is that for a lot of guys it's one of the few ways to earn money?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShiN _
> 
> *
> 
> maybe it is that for a lot of guys it's one of the few ways to earn money? *



I imagine that this is probably so, unfortunately.

How painful is it for those of you that don't do this?


----------



## KumaSan (Mar 13, 2002)

Yeah, for most it's their only chance to make a living. Often times they start at a very young age to help support their parents. Over at stickgrappler's there's a few posts by a guy called samboboy who lived ata Muay Thai camp in Thailand for a while. Here's one that tries to explain Muay Thai. Usually the kids start at 10-11 years old and start fighting at 12, having bouts every 3 weeks for the next 10 years. There's no such thing as amateurs over there, they just try to match up the kids by age, size and ability.


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *How painful is it for those of you that don't do this? *



It hurts at first, but you get used to it. Depending on how hard you go, you'll get some bruising, but you shouldn't be limping or anything after class.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Apr 7, 2002)

Hi everyone, just a comment on toughening the shins.

My Kru makes us use a short stick to rub on our shins... he says it dullens the nerves just the same as kicking shields, or a body bag.  I think that it really depends on the intensity of the rubbing. Personally the shins are pretty sensitive when it comes to that, so just a light rub will do the trick. You have to kinda regulate to yourself, and what you can withstand... believe me, your body will tell you what is too much. 

But yeah, this isn't necessary or anything, its just another tool to toughen the shins like anything else. Kicking banana trees is pretty much the same thing. Out in Thailand where some people dont have bodybags, thats what they use. You just have to look out for the intensity.


----------

